# Simple Machines Forum Security Breach



## Hassan (Jul 24, 2013)

http://www.simplemachines.org/community/index.php?topic=508232



> Dear valued community members,
> 
> On the 22nd of July 2013, it was discovered that unauthorized access to our website and database has been obtained on the 20th of July.
> 
> ...


----------



## peterw (Jul 24, 2013)

All information like this post should have the same tag to easily find them.


----------



## jarland (Jul 24, 2013)

Summer is almost over.


----------



## jcaleb (Jul 24, 2013)

Is it Phineas and Ferb doing all these hacking work on summer?


----------

